# I could be wrong



## Boris (Apr 25, 2013)

But somehow this just doesn't look like fun.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/3765558106.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2013)

At least you can jump start your car with it.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2013)

...nightmare on wheels....


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 25, 2013)

Absolute blast!.....................untill you hit that first pothole!


----------



## pelletman (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 25, 2013)

That's terrifying


----------



## vincev (Apr 25, 2013)

Potholes,tight turns,wet pavement all sound like fun.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 25, 2013)

Electric chair???


----------



## Boris (Apr 25, 2013)

STUPIDILLO said:


> Electric chair???




With very little effort, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2013)

Dave would like something like that.He probably make the seat vibrate.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 26, 2013)

What the heck!


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2013)

I actually feel very sad for this bike! It seems like some ungodly experiments were done to it.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

Bet when you show up to buy it this guy has a broken arm in a cast and doesn't want to tell you what happened. The thing would be a nightmare to turn especially when its wet out.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 27, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Bet when you show up to buy it this guy has a broken arm in a cast and doesn't want to tell you what happened.




I think maybe what happened was he crashed his Aeronca and found out how to repurpose the tailwheel.


----------

